# Two Competitions in Two Days! Tonbridge Triathlon & Gravesend Midweek Duathlon



## Lavender Rose (8 May 2019)

Hello all! 

Phew! What a busy two days! Just had a chance to sit down.

Firstly, the *Tonbridge Triathlon* - due to be 200m swim / 14km Bike / 2.5km Run. Was all geared up for it, transition all set up, tri suit on....nerves jangling and legs feeling fresh despite my 30 odd mile forum ride the day before!

Got onto poolside for the briefing and the Race Director came in and told us the bike section for the GoTri had been called off due a big accident on the A21 causing traffic diverts and all sorts of hell, some cyclists were still out on the course and got delayed coming back to transition! 

So that changed all my anxiety, it was a slight relief - but I knew I could then swim quicker and hopefully then run quicker! Never done, what was essentially an Aquathlon before but I did my best and loved it! The times are still being processed so I am not 100% sure, but the provisional time for me was 30 minutes exactly, this includes travelling to and from transition - my legs felt heavy at the end though - but will update again once the times are confirmed - and another bonus that I was not last!! 

*Gravesend Cyclopark Midweek Duathlon*
This event is one of my favourites. It was the very first duathlon I did back in August 2017! It is run as a Midweek series taking place on the first Tuesday of each month, from May to September. So 5 in total! The distances are 2.5km Run / 15km Bike (6 laps around the circuit) /2.5km run. The event takes place all on the same no-traffic circuit so it's usually faster! 

I really wanted to try my best despite my body being increasingly tired! I made sure to stay hydrated and eat well during the day (considering I was up at 5:30 in the morning for work and was home by 3) it ends up being a long day! So I had a quick hour and a half power nap and then got ready to go. 

Arrived, set everything up - was feeling happy and good! Wore my tri suit as I need to get use to wearing it in all weathers, I ran with a jacket on and when I got back for the bike, I took it off - sensing that was going to be a bad decision with fading light and temperature - I didn't get really cold until the last lap! I still kept the jacket off for the last two little laps and finished strong still feeling like I could have run more - which is a real achievement for me. 

I completed in 1:21:39 which was 10 seconds slower than my PB so my 2nd best time ultimately! I was a little disappointed till I looked at my splits. My first and last run were 17:29 and 17:04 (which was around minute and a half quicker than my other times) This showed that I didn't lose pace as I usually notice my last run is slower, despite being less distance. PLUS I run up this horrible hill twice on the short loop that I do twice and I kept going! I was so pleased with the running aspect.

I was a little disappointed with my bike, I did have some inner thigh niggles, probably from the tri suit which I haven't cycled long distances in as yet...so I did have one slow lap to try work it out. But all in all, I was very pleased! I can now have a rest day and get back to swimming!

For anyone interested in following my story, you can find me on Instagram: charlotte_alice_rose.


----------



## colly (8 May 2019)

Well done Charlotte. I've got a sweat on just reading about it


----------



## Lavender Rose (8 May 2019)

colly said:


> Well done Charlotte. I've got a sweat on just reading about it



Haha! Thank you! It certainly has been a busy few days! Looking forward to rest and a dog walk this afternoon....Did you get back home OK?


----------



## Andy in Germany (8 May 2019)

Well done you. I'd never consider doing anything of that nature but I admire anyone that does, and can pull it off.


----------



## Lavender Rose (8 May 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Well done you. I'd never consider doing anything of that nature but I admire anyone that does, and can pull it off.



Thank you all! ....this all changed around 2 years ago, before I had an awful diet, a horrible job, things were not great in my life. But I moved jobs to a leisure centre, started to meet people very positive about exercise, well-being and just being happier. It definitely helps having pool and gym facilities here at work which I can basically use for free. We adopted a dog who loves to run and stuff this encouraged me to get running (i use to absolutely disdain running) but yes, having him was another reason to run and actually enjoy it! I was never keen on swimming and only started back in October, had to learn front crawl all over again etc. The only reason I started swimming was when I finally had to confidence to try a triathlon (always wanted to have a go since being fitter etc) so I booked a space on a GoTri event (brilliant incentive to encourage people into multisport, whether it be Aquabike, Aquathon, Duathlon,Triathlon) it makes it less daunting, especially for women and I am so glad to be a part of it all!

Hasn't always been easy with injuries and wanting to eat everything - it's definitely been a fine balance, and actually training in swimming and running in part has helped me become a better cyclist, granted I don't have as much time to cycle, but I plan my week as it comes to keep it fresh and interesting.

Sorry to go on! I just want to inspire people to try multisport, it's amazing and full of supportive, encouraging amazing people


----------



## Andy in Germany (8 May 2019)

Charlotte Alice Button said:


> Thank you all! ....this all changed around 2 years ago, before I had an awful diet, a horrible job, things were not great in my life. But I moved jobs to a leisure centre, started to meet people very positive about exercise, well-being and just being happier. It definitely helps having pool and gym facilities here at work which I can basically use for free. We adopted a dog who loves to run and stuff this encouraged me to get running (i use to absolutely disdain running) but yes, having him was another reason to run and actually enjoy it! I was never keen on swimming and only started back in October, had to learn front crawl all over again etc. The only reason I started swimming was when I finally had to confidence to try a triathlon (always wanted to have a go since being fitter etc) so I booked a space on a GoTri event (brilliant incentive to encourage people into multisport, whether it be Aquabike, Aquathon, Duathlon,Triathlon) it makes it less daunting, especially for women and I am so glad to be a part of it all!
> 
> Hasn't always been easy with injuries and wanting to eat everything - it's definitely been a fine balance, and actually training in swimming and running in part has helped me become a better cyclist, granted I don't have as much time to cycle, but I plan my week as it comes to keep it fresh and interesting.
> 
> Sorry to go on! I just want to inspire people to try multisport, it's amazing and full of supportive, encouraging amazing people



Alas my knee won't allow me to run, and swimming is my idea of Hell on earth.

And sports events: So. Many. People...

I'll stick to cycling...


----------



## Lavender Rose (8 May 2019)

I know what you mean about swimming, I cannot do anymore than around 45 minutes and I am bored! Thankfully my tri club have given me exercises and drills to do which make things a little less boring! 

I have anxiety too, but not social anxiety, more internal anxiety of getting things wrong or being late or f*king up haha!! x


----------



## colly (8 May 2019)

Charlotte Alice Button said:


> Haha! Thank you! It certainly has been a busy few days! Looking forward to rest and a dog walk this afternoon....Did you get back home OK?



Yes thanks.
Got back last night at midnight

Uneventful trip fortunately.


----------



## Andy in Germany (8 May 2019)

Charlotte Alice Button said:


> I know what you mean about swimming, I cannot do anymore than around 45 minutes and I am bored! Thankfully my tri club have given me exercises and drills to do which make things a little less boring!
> 
> I have anxiety too, but not social anxiety, more internal anxiety of getting things wrong or being late or f*king up haha!! x



Less boredom, more a dislike of drowning in my case. I had a very unpleasant experience while 'learning' to swim in School.

Nonetheless, I still admire those who can achieve what you can.


----------



## ianrauk (8 May 2019)

The one thing I know about Charlotte, is that she always tries her best. You're inspiring young lady.


----------



## Lavender Rose (8 May 2019)

ianrauk said:


> The one think I know about Charlotte, is that she always tries her best. You're inspiring young lady.



Thank you so much @ianrauk - means alot to hear that


----------



## Fab Foodie (8 May 2019)

Well played!!!


----------

